# The new VIA “Canadian” $10 Dollar Bill is out.



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 7, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]The new $10 bill which features VIA’s Canadian was displayed at the Vancouver Station today along with the train it portrays. It’s one of the new polymer plastic series of bills. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.theprovince.com/news/vancouver/Bank+Canada+unveils+notes/9138776/story.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.flickr.com/photos/bankofcanada/8693039423/[/SIZE]


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 7, 2013)

I was in Canada two weeks ago (a quick City trip up to Montreal) and even asked in a shop as I was getting change if they had the new $10 notes yet, (they obviously didn't yet).


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 7, 2013)

Our money is so boring compared to everyone else's.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I pre-ordered one from a guy on Ebay. This thread reminded me that I should probably check up on that. :giggle:


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 12, 2013)

Honoring "The Canadian", eh? I suppose you're allowed to spend it twice a week? Possibly three times a week in the summer?


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 12, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Honoring "The Canadian", eh? I suppose you're allowed to spend it twice a week? Possibly three times a week in the summer?


^_^ Good one!



SarahZ said:


> Our money is so boring compared to everyone else's.


True, but it's still the "Worlds Currency" and Everyone Wants it!  (Little known that this Country Prints and Coins Lots of the Worlds Currencies!)


----------



## yarrow (Nov 29, 2013)

we got a couple new $10 bills in cranbrook, bc. visiting, among other things, the canadian museum of rail travel in cranbrook. highly recommended. now that the train is on the bill they can't get rid of the train can they? i read somewhere that via renumbered the loco which appears on the new bill. in case it was in an accident they wouldn't want it enshrined on the new money


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in Vancouver, BC, this weekend, and managed to get one of the new bills in the fourth bank I went to. All of the tellers said that I would get whatever the machine gave them...but the fourth one offered to try. I guess I was looking pretty dejected by then.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 29, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> I'm in Vancouver, BC, this weekend, and managed to get one of the new bills in the fourth bank I went to. All of the tellers said that I would get whatever the machine gave them...but the fourth one offered to try. I guess I was looking pretty dejected by then.


Charlie: They have Money Machines in Canada that Gve you Teners on Request???  I'm looking up Cheap Flights to SEA and the Cascade Schedule to Vancouver right Now! ^_^


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 29, 2013)

Jim: from what I understand, there's a machine that provides bills for the tellers, and that's what they were referring to. I guess tellers don't keep bills behind the counter any more.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 29, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Jim: from what I understand, there's a machine that provides bills for the tellers, and that's what they were referring to. I guess tellers don't keep bills behind the counter any more.


I know Charlie, I was just Teasing Canada and wishing for sure I could hop a Flight to Seattle and ride a Cascade Train to Beautiful Vancouver! In your Case, Makes up for the Lousy Winters ya'll have in the NW for sure! (But if you had Nice winters to go along with the Rest of the year Seattle's Population would probably be Higher than LAs!!  )

BTW: Do you still have to stand in Two Lines in Canadian Banks, One for your Paperwork and another to get your Cash like in the Old Days???


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2013)

yarrow said:


> we got a couple new $10 bills in cranbrook, bc. visiting, among other things, the canadian museum of rail travel in cranbrook. highly recommended. now that the train is on the bill they can't get rid of the train can they? i read somewhere that via renumbered the loco which appears on the new bill. in case it was in an accident they wouldn't want it enshrined on the new money


Too bad there's no train service to Cranbrook. I hear it is a very scenic area.


----------

